# Murmansk. The largest city above Arctic Circle.



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Murmansk is a city and the administrative center of Murmansk Oblast, Russia. It serves as a seaport and is located in the extreme northwest part of Russia, on the Kola Bay, 12 kilometres (7 mi) from the Barents Sea on the northern shore of the Kola Peninsula, not far from Russia's borders with Norway and Finland. Population: 311,209 (2009 est.). Murmansk is the largest city north of the Arctic Circle.

Pictures are taken from here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=974356


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

>>>


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos from Murmansk; in the summer what temperatures the city has?


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like an attractive and lively city! First time I've seen pics of it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was talking about Murmansk with some people just loast saturday.

Amazing night pictures. Commercial plates look bright in the Polar Night! Thanks for posting!


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Amazin, so modern relative to how north it is.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I really like it - what a joyful surprise!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and very nice photos from Murmansk; in the summer what temperatures the city has?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murmansk#Climate


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/berganfoto/view/494342?page=0&search_author=berganfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kurchanov-1950/view/130657/?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/704565?page=0&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/979391?page=11&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/704636?page=12&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/berganfoto/view/494345?page=0&search_author=berganfoto&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/berganfoto/view/494312?page=1&search_author=berganfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/berganfoto/view/494311?page=2&search_author=berganfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/berganfoto/view/576008?page=2&search_author=berganfoto&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s003.radikal.ru/i201/1402/2a/4368ad494909.jpg










http://i062.radikal.ru/1402/ee/738589338907.jpg


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

The city of my girlfriend, great city


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/23.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/25.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/26.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/20.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/pant-alexander/view/722583?page=0&search_author=pant-alexander&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/pant-alexander/view/721730?page=0&search_author=pant-alexander&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/pant-alexander/view/722652?page=1&search_author=pant-alexander&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/pant-alexander/view/721557?page=3&search_author=pant-alexander&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BB%20%D0%BA%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BE%D0%B2/users/Den.N1977/view/351220?page=0&search_author=Den.N1977&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/704556?page=1&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/707671?page=6&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/704630?page=11&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/photoskver/view/704621?page=6&search_author=photoskver&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1403/9b/c996c575db72.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1403/c6/a3e2f285e6cb.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i626/1403/63/83c0c13c5168.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Murmansk


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1403/af/55db555732bb.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/1403/c4/4a4d6030b285.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i616/1403/93/67d4f99d5c4b.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1403/e4/6495874e7088.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Murmansk


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s005.radikal.ru/i210/1403/e7/966362c4eaeb.jpg










[URL="http://i024.radikal.ru/1403/d9/3ed1738e457e.jpg"]http://i024.radikal.ru/1403/d9/3ed1738e457e.jpg[/URL]










http://s019.radikal.ru/i601/1403/ac/bdb41de255f8.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1405/0b/1f92a3e34457.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i613/1405/4c/509f247fab6d.jpg



















http://s003.radikal.ru/i204/1405/d9/dd0b14002424.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/09.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/05.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/10.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/january/03/06.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*2 a.m.* 










http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1406/ba/f1279e16c36c.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1406/86/7abb736b075c.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1406/f5/84fe7aad6dde.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i611/1406/28/4bcbf0c07260.jpg










http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1406/43/e23ebff027b2.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1412/53/7688bf679e82.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1412/6b/ad52dc27d3b4.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i526/1412/5b/b7832ca785f1.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i526/1412/70/7ef6c9f69ad3.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zig_Zag said:


> *2 a.m.*


2 after midnight?! :nuts::shocked:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ It's very fascinating. Beautiful city. I am always very impressed by the nordic cities.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s014.radikal.ru/i326/1503/e9/0246ff032da5.jpg










http://i008.radikal.ru/1503/32/7152010c2b37.jpg










http://s011.radikal.ru/i318/1503/51/01ce0373e170.jpg


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

So this is the famous Murmansk a city we heard about back in junior high school


----------

